# OLD IS THE NEW NEW IN MONTREAL, CANADA



## Sir Costa (Jul 26, 2005)

Wooow!! 
This city is just amazing! I never get tired of it. 

Vieux Montréal is particularly beautiful...

Thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Post some more pics.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Wapper said:


> Amazing buildings! Great mix between European and American styles.


Everything in America is a mix between European and American styles. We were colonized by Europeans then developed our own aesthetic over time. :|


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

isaidso said:


> Everything in America is a mix between European and American styles. We were colonized by Europeans then developed our own aesthetic over time. :|


Sure. And since i've never been to america, it's hard for me to judge. 
But I do know Europe very well, and this town looks more european than any other town in America i've seen.
But I could be wrong, I've only seen the pictures...


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Wapper said:


> Sure. And since i've never been to america, it's hard for me to judge.
> But I do know Europe very well, and this town looks more european than any other town in America i've seen.
> But I could be wrong, I've only seen the pictures...


You're right.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

NICE PHOTOS!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice new photos of Montreal


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Update! Streets and views! How pretty is this area??


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice thread. Lots of good details to be found in MTL.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks, Discojoe! Indeed, I haven't seen anything like it in other North American city! Except, perhaps Quebec, which is in a kind of its own.


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

The first time I went to Montreal I could not believe such a place existed in North America. I had felt that a bit in Boston (another old North American city) but Montreal felt more consistent. What a lot of people do not quite seem to see is that Montreal looks just as British as it may look French, due to the English influence imposed on the city in the 19th century.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Montreal looks more European than many other cities on this continent because it grew to prominence centuries ago before north America developed its own architecture. As one of the first great cities in the New World, there's just more of that colonial architecture around. As edubejar eluded to, much of it is French influenced, but a lot of it is British influenced. 

The newer the area, the more north American the architecture. Modern Montreal neighbourhoods look thoroughly north American and low density. It's quite different than the tourist pics one usually sees.


----------



## Cumulus (Dec 27, 2008)

What fantastic images!

Quite varied styles, but also very harmonious and graceful. I would also be interested to see what the city looks like in winter under fresh snow.


----------



## toshijmx (May 31, 2011)

I just spent a wonderful 15 minutes looking at this beautiful series. I didn't know cities in North America could look like this!


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

edubejar said:


> The first time I went to Montreal I could not believe such a place existed in North America. I had felt that a bit in Boston (another old North American city) but Montreal felt more consistent. *What a lot of people do not quite seem to see is that Montreal looks just as British as it may look French, due to the English influence imposed on the city in the 19th century*.


 It's funny you say that, because some of the grand architecture reminds me of what you'd find in Sydney or Melbourne, however we have to remember that grand 19th and early 20th century British architecture was heavily influenced by continental Europe anyway, in particular Italian renaissance models, which can be seen here in Montreal. 


aljuarez, great photothread, brought back fond memories for me. Did you capture any of Montreal's interesting and attractive domestic architecture, with their characteristic outdoor staircases and mansard roofs? Also, the pedestrianized streets with their colourful shops and eateries remain in my mind.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Very nice, European looking but still North America! I love close-up shots of architecture!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Time for a Vieux Montréal update! :banana:

Streets and perspectives






















































































































Buildings and facades







































































































































































































Shops and restaurants


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

Amazing pictures man. I've been to Montreal twice now and I still find that these pictures are a must-see. You've captured a lot of that intricate detail extremely well.


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great updates from a great city...thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Montreal's such a grand, elegant city. This part of north America really has a sense of establishment to it.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Some spare files I found for Old Montreal. Hope you like them!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Those new updates are also very nice


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Back from quick trip to my favorite Canadian City. Had to stop by the old hood!





























The old Bank of Montreal building now houses a small banking museum, too, but you should check it out mostly because of the lavish architecture!













I've always loved how the shops, cafés, restaurants and galleries use their rather small doors and windows to showcase what's inside. 





























Shopping and dining are even better when the buildings housing the locales look like this! 



















More from the Old...


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice pics, yes, this part looks very European. But I think Quebec City looks even more European (from what I've seen on pictures).


----------



## bodegavendetta (May 5, 2014)

Ugh, I love Montreal.

Does anyone know what's the story behind that statue of the lady holding the dog?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

wow! very nice collection of the old architecture and nice photos as well.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Just a few impressions from of my favorite neighborhoods in the world!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow! I love this part of Montreal, will definitely visit this place when that time comes.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*NOTRE DAME BASILICA*

Even with the soaring Banque Nationale Tower, it is Notre Dame Cathedral that dominates the square. The façade is definitely not plain, but if you don't know it, the ornate, almost garish interior can be a surprise. Most of what you see is wood, and this particular combination of elements is quite unique. 

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*PLACE ROYALE*

While there are several squares in this area, arguably the one with the most symbolic significance is this, Place Royale, with the stuatue of city father Maisonneuve, the old Bank of Montréal building and the old seminary of Saint Sulpice, and of course Notre Dame basilica. The two sculptures of the man and woman with their dogs represent French and English cultures. 

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Streets and Buildings*

Charming old buildings and streets

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr


Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Street Life*

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Old Montreál interiors can be as nice as the romantic cobblestoned streets, and its restaurants and boutiques are often unique and locally and independently owned.

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr

Montréal, Canada by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------

